# Minimum Requirments for Laptop usage

## usbsnowcrash

I have a Pentium 120 32M Ram 1 Gig Hard Drive.  I would like to build up a nice gentoo installation and was wondering if this laptop would be sufficient.

----------

## delta407

Gentoo will run, yes, but even if you could get it to boot up you would not want to compile everything on your laptop. See this thread for information on how to compile everything on another machine and load it onto your laptop.

----------

## jadenjahner

Hello,

I compiled from scratch on a Pemtium 133 with 48MB and 1GB. It took 40+ hours to compile the system with everything I needed (web/mail/ftp/samba/etc). I had to remove the distfiles and clean tmp's a few times, since I ran out of space twice while compiling. It will not be a good machine for X, but would be great for a console or server.

----------

